# Not quiet as planned :(



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hope you guys get a laugh out of this. I did  a fork hit and a sliped grip on the ammo all in one video  Who could ask for anything more???


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:rofl: UUUU in italy we say 7 years of bad luck with a broken mirror!! but It doesn't count if the mirror is broken with a slingshot 

Thanks for this moment Can-Opener

Take care

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Volp said:


> :rofl: UUUU in italy we say 7 years of bad luck with a broken mirror!! but It doesn't count if the mirror is broken with a slingshot
> 
> Thanks for this moment Can-Opener
> 
> ...


Don't worry Volp I worked in a glass shop for ten years and broke more mirrors then one could imagine so I am immune


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Some days are tougher than others ;-(

wll


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The mirror made me laugh, the slip made me cringe and duck.  
What slingshot are you shooting?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: UUUU in italy we say 7 years of bad luck with a broken mirror!! but It doesn't count if the mirror is broken with a slingshot
> ...


Now I understand!!! You did it in purpose to test your "mirror protection" 

Volp


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Opps....I would say pick up some 1" thick plexiglass..place in front of the mirror....But seein how you said you

worked in a glass shop for over 10 years..you know what is best...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> The mirror made me laugh, the slip made me cringe and duck.
> What slingshot are you shooting?


It is a new frame design I have not named it yet.  It is a big frame and really thick. Shoots awesome and with lanyard support it is an easy hold. The slip happened on the pouch going into the butterfly draw. I have done it twice. I get to focused on the target and too relaxed with the draw and bingo. I will not shoot full butterfly with anyone else around so no worries but lucky my lights or a window did not take a hit. not to mention my hand  however the HDPE takes a hit at full butterfly with the 15mm steel and hardly shows a mark. The garage door not so tough  dimples are cute though right?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I laughed out loud when you hit that mirror! And like Bean, I really flinched when that shot slipped. At least you maintained your good humor!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Now I know how to make mirror break effects in videos :rofl:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

What a fresh contagious laugh!



Thanks for the tears!

kind regards to both of you!

Be


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Destruction and art in one shot!

What draw band dimensions, active length, and draw weight was that?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you stuck with it CO. That can needed to be halved! Sorry about your mirror but it made for a good laugh, thanks for sharing


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Im still chuckling! Might consider naming that frame Blunderbuss! J/K... Sometimes its just the joy you bring to others! Glad you didnt get hurt in the process.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I almost didn't want to watch this video but I forced myself. We have all had those days shooting!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Sure you weren't shooting at yourself in the mirror?? I have a I/2" hole in a cabinet door above where my catchbox used to sit as a result of a fork hit so I know the feeling you had when you hit the mirror!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Destruction and art in one shot!
> 
> What draw band dimensions, active length, and draw weight was that?


Hi Ray, the bands are tapered ,030 latex 3/4" to 5/8" 13-1/2" active length, My butterfly draw length is 67" I do not have a scale to measure the draw weight. It is an easy pull it is just hard to hold the ammo once I get there.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know which is more impressive, the shooting or lack of swearing??


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Accidents happen to the best of us and you still cut the can in two shots. I'm still hiding under the table, ... just in case an errant shot comes my way.

Thank you for sharing, CO.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for the video felt familiar on some days over hear ;-)

cheers


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I can't see this video :-(


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wombat said:


> I don't know which is more impressive, the shooting or lack of swearing??


LOL, LOL, LOL ;- )

wll


----------

